# unable to play cossacks e w due to windows dmcr not working



## bazz5488 (Dec 1, 2009)

COSSACK EUROPEAN WAR
i bought cossacks european war and installed it to my computer and now when i go to play it it says windows dmcr not working and windows dmcr annot start if windows finds a solution they will notifiy me i have a fujitsu siemens laptop its windows vista basic system is 32 bit 1.00gb intell celeron 570 @ 2.26ghz 2.27ghz service pack 2 any ideas how to get it to work plz cheers bazz


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

This problem was solved by a user on another forum. See the replies from danworth and Khiang near the bottom of the page.

*http://cdv-forum.de/cdvboard/english/archive/index.php?t-48841.html*


> danworth
> i had the same problem, ive just figured out it was to do with the Video files.
> 
> Rename the "video" directory in c:\program files\cossack\ to "videoold" (example) the game will now run fine although with out the videos (ie intro)
> ...


----------

